# Corrado's Competition



## Wine-O (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone going to Corrado's Competition this month? We have a party of 20 of us going, most of us will be arriving in a limo so we can drink on the way down!! I am entering 10 wines, 6 liqueur's and 5 labels. This is always a good time, plenty to eat and drink with great friends.


----------



## franki1926 (Feb 1, 2014)

Great night as always. It was my second time entering and I won 4 medals. Does anyone know when they post the results and are there any other local contests comming up.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 3, 2014)

Congratulations on the medals! That's awesome!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

Wine-O said:


> Anyone going to Corrado's Competition this month? We have a party of 20 of us going, most of us will be arriving in a limo so we can drink on the way down!! I am entering 10 wines, 6 liqueur's and 5 labels. This is always a good time, plenty to eat and drink with great friends.


 
How did you make out Wine-O? 

I could not make it this year. I was in Florida basking in the sun. 
Was the music as loud as ever??


----------



## franki1926 (Feb 16, 2014)

How do you rate the Corrado's competition vs other competitions ? That is the only one I have been too and was wondering what other people thoughts were. To me the competition is stiff.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 18, 2014)

I have entered several different competitions in the past, but have only attended the corrado's event and the AWS judging. 

The corrado's event is not typical. They really turn this into a large party with an almost "wedding reception" feel. A lot of fun and not as subdued as other competitions.


----------



## franki1926 (Mar 8, 2014)

anyone know how long it takes them to post the results, it's going on two months ? they still have last years results on there page


----------



## franki1926 (Mar 21, 2014)

results are posted on their site


----------

